

Road to the Stars: Speculative 1957 Soviet documentary depicting life in space - adamnemecek
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CX0oSjwLqI#

======
georgecmu
I remember watching this on TV 20-25 years ago; the scene with Tsiolkovsky
jettisoning the oars (7:25 or so) was very memorable.

------
avodonosov
subtitles are out of sync

------
e12e
Interesting. But this is probably an example of copyrighted content that isn't
technically legal for youtube to host? (I do wish we didn't keep extending
copyright, but we do...).

~~~
johannsg
If this was a state (Soviet) sponsored production, I wonder who could/would
claim ownership.

~~~
e12e
Does it matter? Isn't it still illegal to host it, as long as you don't have
the right/license to show it?

~~~
jackvalentine
It would be a civil tort (If my terminology is correct) and reliant on someone
to attempt to enforce their ownership.

"Illegal" implies criminal infringement.

And specifically in the case of YouTube, they are covered under the safe
harbour provisions of the DMCA and if a claim is received against this video
would proceed accordingly.

